# Chuck Hagel



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you all think about Hagel?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds OK to me,after all he earned a right to his opinion a long time ago.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree he has been there (war) along with a lot of us and has a different view of how things should be handled. He is a self made man,came from humble beginnings, seems to be able to tell the truth. He was put in a postion to take orders so he has the ablity to hear someone else.
Keep in mind this Sunday when you sit down with your family for dinner,there is over 3,000 families that will have an empty chair at the table, that will never be filled again and the number is growing. There are 1,000's of empty chairs since 9-11 all over the world. I don't know if Hagle has the answer or if anyone does but BIG changes are needed.
Is it possible to have truth and honesty in our government? Is it possible to secure our borders? Is it possible to have good jobs for everyone? Is it possible to get along with with everyone else no matter thier race, religion,or political views? Is it possible to have laws that no matter who you are or what position you hold they will be obeyed?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Keep in mind this Sunday when you sit down with your family for dinner,there is over 3,000 families that will have an empty chair at the table, that will never be filled again and the number is growing.


More importantly is to keep in mind that tens of thousands of families will be sitting down to dinner with all of their family members because they weren't blown up by radical extremist killers as they went to work one morning, rode a train, or were simply walking the streets. Of course that dinner will be after church services which would not exist if the extremists had their way. All paid for at the cost of these 3,000 Americans. If you don't understand that then you understand nothing.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

"all paid for at the cost of these 3,000 Americans" that is just the deaths that doesn't include the thousands wounded,the thousands who's lives will be never be the same again. I spent 2 years in a country 34 years along with many others fighting to keep the communist from taking over world as we where told. You are telling me I don't understand. How many body bags have you carried to a choper with a person in it you had been with for a number of months. The cost of these 3,000 and growing can not be measured. If you are going to send youg men and women to defend thier home land, lose their lives, them unleash all the milatary might, don't lie to them, don't lie to the American public . I never said not to fight for our rights and our freedoms but the cost are great along with the pain.
People like Chuck Hagel and others like him know the cost. It is right to go after the poeple that caused 9-11. Wheather it is 1 or 3000 deaths I understand.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

First........ what are these lies and what is your documentation that they occurred other than media slander and political posturing. Second........ using an old saying, freedom is not free. The cost of freedom as our founding fathers often said is paid for in blood. Third......... with two tours in country Vietnam and several addition years up and down the coast I know about body bags. And Fourth.......... this is not Vietnam. This is a new world, new type war, new type of threat and you in my opinion don't understand what's looking you square in the face. You sound like a cut and run person to me and if that is the case then I hope you are prepared to live behind closed curtains and lights turned low because the streets of your home town are destined to become the new Baghdad. That's the way I see it............ you see it differently. Now ask yourself just how did you and I get the freedom to express our different opinions openly and in public. It certainly wasn't from sitting on our butts thinking the threat would go away if we just ignored the bad guys.

On the topic... don't really know much about Chuck Hagel. I'll do some reading on him and let you know. Have a nice day.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am not the cut and run type if I was I would be a citizen of Canada, if you get my drifted. I am for attacking the right target with know holds barred. The organization that caused 9-11 are all over the world with a large number in Afganistan and the middle east. I brought up the topic of chuck Hagel because I am a long time member of the GOP and would like to see all the mistakes,lies, and corruption of the present adm. corrected by a memmber of the GOP . I do know what stares me in the face and the new leadership had better know it also. The new leadership needs to do a much better job of getting the facts,be able to listen to others, and say when they are right and admit when they are wrong.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

280IM you were asked to post examples of lies or corruption the BUsh has done. You can't.

Bush has made some mistakes like anyone, but thats along way from "lies and corruption".

And give up the WMD bs, he believed our intell on that issue just like everyone else in our congress and the European leaders and Russia. And there were WMDs for that matter Saddam used them to kill thousands of Kurds and Iranians, thats historical fact.
IF Bush did nothing and Saddam passed them to terrorists he would be castigated for tha, its a no win situation if you want to unreasonably judge the past based on what we now know.

A statement is only a lie if you know it to be untrue when you make it.

And a weak congress combined with misguided liberals caused our defeat in Vietnam just like they will in Iraq. You aren't the only one on here that served during that war.

Vietnam did stop much of the progress of communism in the SE asian pacific region so it was'nt a totlal waste.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I must have be completely wrong as I thought we went to war because of the attact on 9-11. I thought we were after the terrorist group that made the attact,is there any proof that Iraq supported this group, was this group in Iraq? If the intell was wrong about the WMD who is resonsable for the intell? I guess all the talk about the corruption fallowing the hurrican in NO by the Home Land Security is not corruption? The press is always wrong. It was reported by the press the is wide spread corrupton by contractors in Irag,Iam sure now tht that is not true. Who is the MFIC over our government? Who is resonsable? It's always the press,weak congress,misguided liberals, No I am not the only one that severed in that war and it was not a total loss . Some very fine leaders came out of this war,Collin Powell, he must have been misguided as GWB got rid of him. He was mislead by by his boss. Although he was a Dem. we have had one persident that made it clear the' buck stops here " THAT IS CALL TAKING RESONABLITY. I guess there are no untrues,corruption, in todays adm. You dont't have to be a liberal to be miguided.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

still no facts ?? just unfounded unspecific accusations :eyeroll:

I'm not suprised....


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Tell me then what are the facts of why we went to war in Irag? No WMD do to bad intell ok I will buy that . Was the group that caused 9-11 in Iraq, were the funded by Iraq? Is everything reported by the press unfounded? If the adm. is telling us the truth why have they lost so many seats in both houses? Why do some of the retired generals speak out against the causes and the handling of the war? They are misguided?
Was Hussain killing more people dalily than are getting killed now? was there more terriost camps in Iraq than Afganistan? Was that a reason for going there? Are we going to use the excuse to attack every country that has terriost in it? Were was Bushes proof that Iraq was a bigger threat than the terriost in Afganistan? Unfounded,Unspecfie accusations?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It is interesting to speculate on the reasons that we really went to War with Saddam Hussein. Some would argue it was because of WMD's, in retribution for 9/11, to quash the terrorists, or to kill a brutal dictator. All of these are valid reasons, and all were part of the mix when the U.S. made that decision in 2003. But, in selecting Iraq, the President made an interesting choice. This decision will prove to be pivotal and vital in the history of mankind.


The above was written by Lt. Col. Scott Rutter who commanded the 2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry, capturing Baghdad International Airport during the combat phase of Operation Iraqi Freedom. Read his complete article here. http://www.townhall.com/columnists/LtCo ... t_war_with



> After months of debate and discussion, my conclusion is that it was not really about liberating the Iraqi people from a tyrant, nor about eliminating a psychopath before he could use weapons against Americans, nor about the oil. True, these may indeed be effects of the war, but they are not the cause.
> 
> The war in Iraq is an attempt to set in motion a process that will slowly and discreetly trigger the collapse of an enemy far more dangerous to America than Saddam Hussein: Islamic Fundamentalism.


Above written by Greg Parnell who is a sophomore political science and economics major at Notre Dame. Read the complete article here. http://media.www.ndsmcobserver.com/medi ... 6161.shtml

I realize this appears to be going off topic but on the other hand when we hear some one like Chuck Hagel speak or any politician for that matter, that we clearly need to pay close attention to see if they are just repeating the same old line or are they in fact giving us credit for being able to sort out the truth. I also saw Chuck Hagel on Meet the Press today which I assume is what sparked this thread. He thinks we should sit down and have a dialogue with Iran. He made the comment that Ronald Reagan called The Soviet Union the evil empire but he sat down and had talks with Gorbachev. The Russians were interested in world expansion, money, and power but they weren't looking for a truck load of virgins by murdering Americans. I don't know what world Hagel lives in but it is not the one I'm on.


----------

